# Video with QLab version 1



## cvalmont (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm having a slight dilemma. I am trying to use QLab version 1 to run video files from a Mac mini onto two old TV's with RCA hookups. I would need to be able to see the QLab control screen on the computer monitor but not the TV's themselves. I only want to see the video cues displayed on the TV's. I purchased a converter box that converts VGA to RCA, but I'm not sure if that's the correct equipment because everything on the computer screen shows up on the TV's. QLab doesn't recognize the TV's when I look in the patch settings.

Could anyone give me any help or suggestions? Am I missing an important converter? Or is there a better way to go about this? I'm pretty new to using QLab for video control and I'm at a loss.

Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## cvalmont (Sep 20, 2010)

Just a thought that I am going to try later today... but could it just be a matter of hooking up a second monitor with a VGA splitter and assigning the cues to display only on the secondary monitor?


----------



## misterm (Sep 21, 2010)

that should work. however, have you checked your display settings on your Mac to set up the TVs as a second display output? its the same process as adding a second monitor. you can treat the TVs as the second monitor and have QLab output to them. 
or thats what you've already tried and i'm repeating it in a diferent way. i'm more used to running it from my Macbook.


----------



## cvalmont (Sep 21, 2010)

misterm said:


> that should work. however, have you checked your display settings on your Mac to set up the TVs as a second display output? its the same process as adding a second monitor. you can treat the TVs as the second monitor and have QLab output to them.
> or thats what you've already tried and i'm repeating it in a diferent way. i'm more used to running it from my Macbook.


 
Thanks for the reply! I was able to figure it out after all. Since the Mac mini has dual monitor capability, I ended up hooking up the primary monitor to the mini display port, and the secondary monitor to the mini-DVI port. The secondary monitor is now displaying only what is being fed to the TV's through the VGA to RCA converter box. The reason that TV's weren't being recognized as a second monitor was because they were hooked in line to the primary monitor, instead of acting independently.

Piece of cake!


----------

